# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Jordan, Egypt, and Turkey

## Coolers

Has anyone been to these places?  I'll be heading there in July for about 3 weeks.  Going on some tours and stuff.  Any tips on what to bring for clothes, safety, or things to check out?

----------


## johnthms72

I have traveled extensively in Turkey, Jordan, and Egypt and have never had any problems whatsoever.Istanbul and Cappadocia are awesome.Turkey is extremely safe, feel free to walk around at night as much as you want as long as you're not alone.

----------


## GFI

Well, try visiting Jordan which is prominent due to its huge antique castles which are Shobak and Karak, where tease battles can be fought and mediaeval banquets are served under the vaulted walls and powerful ramparts

----------


## milfordplaza

The walls of the gorge. Stop for lunch and dinner and panoramic views Belisirma Selime then. The last stop will be built Agzikarahan Caravanserraglio Seljuk Turks in the passenger seat in the ancient Silk Road.

----------


## JulieReeves

as long as you have your visas and travel papers in order it should be no problem , just don't leave any valuables in the car when you stop at a hotel. 3 weeks is quite enough time , it will take much less time.

Hotels in Iraq

----------


## Marry

I visited Turkey couple of times and these were my best tours in my life because Turkey is one of the  most beautiful country in the European region. I think everyone should visit once in life especially Istanbul and Ankara.

----------

